# Yo, Waterwolf and Browndog...



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I finally got out with the new rod. This is one first class jiggin' stick! Thanks again guys, Burl
[siteimg]1883[/siteimg]


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Burl,

Glad to hear you like the rod. Great pic. by the way.

I hope it keeps catching eyes like that one for ya.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

BURL,

Nice eye, and glad you like the rod..

Todd


----------

